# Samsung and Paramount Pictures Collaborate to Bring Premier Ultra High-Definition (UHD) Content to Consumers



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Samsung and Paramount Pictures Collaborate to Bring Premier
Ultra High-Definition (UHD) Content to Consumers

New Pre-loaded Samsung UHD Video Pack to Showcase Blockbuster Films

HOLLYWOOD, Calif. (January 6, 2014) – Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd., a global leader and award-winning innovator in consumer electronics, and Paramount Pictures today announced an alliance that will invigorate a growing UHD market. Samsung is releasing a UHD Video Pack that will come pre-loaded with UHD-quality content, including handpicked feature films from Paramount Pictures. Consumers can effortlessly access this content at home to gain access to blockbuster films and classics that are more detailed than ever before. UHD delivers four times the resolution of Full HD, making the viewing experience clearer and more vivid.

“We are delighted to work with Samsung to showcase the sensational capabilities of their UHD TVs,” said Amy Reinhard, executive vice president and general manager of Paramount Home Media Distribution. “This is a terrific opportunity for consumers to truly experience the superior picture quality of UHD with some of our most popular films.”

“Paramount Pictures is the gateway to many of the best films of our time,” said Kyungshik Lee, Senior Vice President of the Service Strategy Team of Visual Display Business, Samsung Electronics. “We are excited to deliver these memorable films to our UHD TV customers, giving them the chance to rediscover their favorite scenes with stunning clarity.”

The Samsung UHD Video Pack will come bundled with the blockbuster films Star Trek and Star Trek Into Darkness, the global hit World War Z, the thrill-packed action-adventure G.I. Joe: Retaliation, and the beloved classic Forrest Gump, winner of six Academy Awards®, including Best Picture. Scheduled to start shipping in the spring, Samsung’s UHD Video Pack will easily connect to compatible Samsung UHD TVs for spectacular 4K viewing. Users will also be able to download new UHD content as it becomes available.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: amsung and Paramount Pictures Collaborate to Bring Premier Ultra High-Definition (UHD) Content to Consumers*

As more and more movies are seen in 4K, the push would be there to help push more 4K TV's out the door. 

Plus, that would help to lower prices as well.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

So how exactly is the "Video Pack" content delivered? Since there hasn't been an announcement yet from Sony regarding Blu-Ray support for UHD is Samsung/Paramount setting up some sort of streaming service?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Infrasonic said:


> So how exactly is the "Video Pack" content delivered? Since there hasn't been an announcement yet from Sony regarding Blu-Ray support for UHD is Samsung/Paramount setting up some sort of streaming service?


I agree, if this is a streamed format I cant see how they will have a high enough bandwidth to deliver it without loads of compression. If its some sort of download that could take a very long time to DL


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Well it looks like they will deliver it via a hard drive.


----------

